# Belly color for hatchling



## Abner (Jul 28, 2018)

My almost two month Female Argentine B&W Tegu is shedding for her third time in her life. But her belly has always been like a yellow color. Is that the normal belly color for a hatchlink B&W? Will it change in the future or is the belly for B&W always that color?


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 28, 2018)

She is a S. Fl. firebelly. Her belly will be some shade of orange-red. Very very pretty.


----------



## Abner (Jul 28, 2018)

Glad is not something that I need to worry about. I got her in June from UndergroundReptiles in South Florida. I guess I’m lucky to have this Fire Belly morph. Can’t wait to see how she will look in a few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm sure she'll look great once she's older, my bluexbwxred from underground also has a fire belly, although it's more broken up with white and far more red-orange than a yellow.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 28, 2018)

Some can be very red.


----------



## Abner (Aug 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyn (Aug 3, 2018)

Yeah it’s pretty common from the Florida wild caughts which I’m sure a lot of breeders build to their breeding stock of bw with.


----------

